# Hoyt Ruckus



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I could be wrong but I believe the Ruckus replaced the Kobalt... I hunted with the kobalt for the last 3 years and absolutely LOVED it. Also took many 1st places with it at 3d shoots! My favorite feature was the overall weight of the bow - very lightweight and easy to tote around the woods, carry on a backpack etc. I shot it just as well as any "high end" bow and put down many deer with it.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoyt discontinued the Kobalt and the Trykon series and added the Ruckus. The main difference between them is that the Ruckus has a lot of adjustment available - 10" draw and I think 15 pounds. I've shot it and I really like it. They're marketing it as a youth bow, but it really doesn't look like one or shoot like one. I think it would work well down the road. Especially if you like it and shoot well with it.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

If you like the Ruckus, look for a Kobalt. The cheapened things up for the Ruckus. The Kobalt has much better limbs.


----------



## Catamounts (Apr 24, 2011)

I know what you mean. I am WAY past youth. LOL! I tried out four different bows this week and bought the Hoyt Ruckus in the end . Was told the Ruckus is being sold as a bow for, youth / women / small framed people. My theory is, if it's comfortable, I am consistent and it gets the job done. I don't care what the tag says.


----------

